# Piranha STD......lol



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what is on my RBP's chin? I think it might be an infection.........
First of all he swims around like crazy and itches himself.
Second, he has a red bump on his chin.
Third, he has like a thin grey film on his skin.

I have been doing water changes and salt baths for about 2 days now. His mood and appatite seem fine.

Anyone know?


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

PLEASE.........SOMEONE HELP


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

smitty81 said:


> PLEASE.........SOMEONE HELP


 Pics would be a great start-
Whats your water parameters?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so you think you gave your piranha an STD????first keep you dick out of the tank, second stop making dumb topic titles.

a pic of said fish would be nice along with water parameters, and more of a detailed description of whats going on...


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> so you think you gave your piranha an STD????first keep you dick out of the tank, second stop making dumb topic titles.
> 
> a pic of said fish would be nice along with water parameters, and more of a detailed description of whats going on...


How old are you kid? Your a douch bag. Is that all u got to say to me, that was the worst reply ever. You need to stop going to littlekidcomebacks dot com and grow some balls dude. Most people that reply to messages like that are gay. Are you gay? I sure hope not because i see that u live in nebraska also. Your just some dumb punk kid with nothing better to do then talk bad about other people. DO YOU GET YOUR ASS KICKED DAILY?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm a kid? Did you read your response?
















I could probably buy you and your family.

Any way if you want to continue this go ahead but I wont be returning to this thread, since I cant argue with dumb(Smitty)...


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

chimple?


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

The bump on his chin is a chimple, does not affect the fish's health but sometimes it looks stupid. The grey film is body fungus, get Pimafix.

btw fishes don't get STDs you moron


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

there is a disease called Koi herpes or something (KHV) i think?. lol


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Ammonia level?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> so you think you gave your piranha an STD????first keep you dick out of the tank, second stop making dumb topic titles.
> 
> a pic of said fish would be nice along with water parameters, and more of a detailed description of whats going on...


How old are you kid? Your a douch bag. Is that all u got to say to me, that was the worst reply ever. You need to stop going to littlekidcomebacks dot com and grow some balls dude. Most people that reply to messages like that are gay. Are you gay? I sure hope not because i see that u live in nebraska also. Your just some dumb punk kid with nothing better to do then talk bad about other people. DO YOU GET YOUR ASS KICKED DAILY?
[/quote]

Speaking of kids, why act like them? OC starts the fight like a child then smitty retorts like one. As to the thread being dumb, if you feel that way why even post in it? By the way smitty, douch, is spelled DOUCHE


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea, Cant spell verry well.........But anyway, update on my RBP, He seems to be getting better but his mood is getting worse. O well i guess, thanks for the help.


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Like some others have said... The bump is most likely chimple from running into glass sides of tank... The film over eye might be popeye... which can be treated with Melafix? I think thats the stuff...


----------

